# Is this regular crabgrass?



## Coleman2084 (Aug 7, 2019)

If so, it didn't react to ortho weed be gone with crabgrass preventer. Recommendation for other products to get rid of it?


----------



## ktgrok (May 25, 2019)

How long ago did you spray? Quinclorac can take a while in my experience....gradually lightening it, then yellow, etc etc.


----------



## Coleman2084 (Aug 7, 2019)

It has been three fulls weeks if not closer to four.


----------



## Coleman2084 (Aug 7, 2019)

Two more pics.


----------



## ktgrok (May 25, 2019)

My crabgrass is lower to the ground than that.


----------



## Aggrorider1 (Jun 18, 2019)

This looks very much like what I am dealing with my lawn. I started a thread with a picture of a pulled piece in this subforum and unfortunately have not yet received a response. Mine seems be in lines very much like your photo and it has me worried about my overseeding I am about the be doing because I think I will still be battling this when im finished.

I have gone with roundup in some areas and hand pulling in others. Really wish someone would help identify this.


----------

